# Tagum City in Mindanao



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Anybody on here familiar with Tagum city? Any up to date info would be appreciated.

thanks

art


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

What is your question about Tagum City? My wife is from there and I have been there many times with no problems at all.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey cyberfx1024

I lived there about 5 years ago in Tagum city.I really like the city there. It is small enough to walk all around most parts and modern enough to have about everything. It was safe when I was there. I was just wondering if anything going on there now? I want to move back to the city there. I know they have completed the Tagum Gaisano mall with a movie theater there now. Don't have to go to Davao to see a movie. 


art


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

Yeah Tagum City is a real up and coming city, they are building subdivisions in the city that are pretty nice. My asawa and I plan on buying a house in one of them. The Gaisano mall is really nice as well.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey cyberfx 

When I was there in Tagum they were still building the new mall. they had opened the grocery in the bottom floor and that was about it. They also were just beginning to build the Camella homes subdivision. I looked at the different models then. I guess by now they have developed the subdivision now. that was about 5 years ago.

art


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey cyberfx
> 
> When I was there in Tagum they were still building the new mall. they had opened the grocery in the bottom floor and that was about it. They also were just beginning to build the Camella homes subdivision. I looked at the different models then. I guess by now they have developed the subdivision now. that was about 5 years ago.
> 
> art


I am not a fan of Camella Homes and would not live in their sub divisions. The homes are very small, rooms inadequate and everyone living in each other's pocket. Having said that, we are in a townhouse in La Union, but it is very spacious, more than adequate size bedrooms etc. But alas, no garden, so eventually, we will look for a bungalow with a garden.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey mogo51

I agree the rooms in most of the models are small. The Marla model in Tagum city Camella subdivision isn't to bad. That is the 4 bedroom model with 2 baths and maid's quarters. I think they build them smaller to keep cost down and make it affordable to filipinos. The Marla model cost about $60,000. They do make them appealing to the eye. I saw 4 of the models when they started to build the subdivision in Tagum city. I don't think I will ever own a property there in the Philippines. I don't want to get tied down to an area and then the place gets terrible. If I rent I can always move to another location. 

art


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Yes agree Mogo51, the houses are very small. How they can squeeze 4 bedrooms and 2 baths plus living and dining into 80sq.m is a mystery, but I have seen it with my own eyes. Yes they are built as starter homes for Filipino families so have lots of bedrooms. Apart from small rooms, the build quality is pretty poor. Very thin walls, narrow staircase in the case of the 2 floor units, small windows with poor quality fittings, etc. I don't think they would last very long.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey hogrider

I have been in several models of the Camella homes and yes they are small. They do a good job of designing them for the space they have there. That same house in my country would be about $150,000 and not $60,000. So there is a biog difference in price. Can't expect to much for $60,000.

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hogrider

Acutally, the 4 bedroom home is about the same size as the small Foridian home that was built back in the 60's here in Florida, usa. I am a building contractor and I have done a lot of work on the small home here. They are a single story and have about 900 sq ft to them. real small rooms but they sell for over $125,000 now. also, there is no style to them either. They were nothing but a box built here. At least the Camella homes do have some style and they are appealing to the eye.

art


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey mogo51
> 
> I agree the rooms in most of the models are small. The Marla model in Tagum city Camella subdivision isn't to bad. That is the 4 bedroom model with 2 baths and maid's quarters. I think they build them smaller to keep cost down and make it affordable to filipinos. The Marla model cost about $60,000. They do make them appealing to the eye. I saw 4 of the models when they started to build the subdivision in Tagum city. I don't think I will ever own a property there in the Philippines. I don't want to get tied down to an area and then the place gets terrible. If I rent I can always move to another location.
> 
> art


I understand your point and agree basically. We did just buy here in Nth Luzon, simply because it was a genuine bargain and when I did my sums, rental v buying was more sensible. Add that 6 6 of 7 townhouses are owned by expats and it is a nice quiet community. Many have lived here over 10 years and the area is quiet and safe.
Usual roosters and dogs but no matter where you go, they are a 'given'. 
I would like a bungalow with some garden a bit later down the track and so would wife, but for the moment we are very happy with the new house, but we are full time residents here now, as I was in Thailand.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hogrider
> 
> Acutally, the 4 bedroom home is about the same size as the small Foridian home that was built back in the 60's here in Florida, usa. I am a building contractor and I have done a lot of work on the small home here. They are a single story and have about 900 sq ft to them. real small rooms but they sell for over $125,000 now. also, there is no style to them either. They were nothing but a box built here. At least the Camella homes do have some style and they are appealing to the eye.
> 
> art


The models we looked at were on a subdivision called "Celerina" in Davao. They were single storey 80 sqm so yes about 900 soft, and the price depending on the model, was Php4.5m for the 4br unit. I built my own house, 2 story 155 sqm on a golf course for Php4.6m plus Php1m for a 220 sqm lot. The difference in build quality is vast.


----------



## Anne Cris (Nov 2, 2017)

cyberfx1024 said:


> Yeah Tagum City is a real up and coming city, they are building subdivisions in the city that are pretty nice. My asawa and I plan on buying a house in one of them. The Gaisano mall is really nice as well.


it's right, this city is one of the most beautiful cities i used to travel.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Horses for courses really, While I have never been to Tagum or even Mindanao for that matter it is all relative to personal wishes for space/garden or no, budget, distance from the outlaws as suits your predicament etc. I am sure Tagum is beautiful as are most places in PH. and most of us chose an area to live because of loved ones,,,, not all though. Personal comfort and needs is generally high on the list as we the expat are forking out the dollars and hopefully have the last say.
As Dave (hogrider) said he built and got a much better deal building what he wanted where he wanted no different to Bengie and I purchasing a 2,500 M2 lot with a 140 M2 house absolute beach front in an area we love 6 to 10 times cheaper than Oz depending on the locale. Buy or rent, the answer comes with as we say "boots on the ground". Sample, love or hate then decide, input from all members is only based their experience and given 5 years away from the locality the OP could perhaps put a toe in the water again as well as seeking opinions. 

Our thoughts and needs changed over the 3 plus years we looked at property and location within our desired area, everything changes as it did with us.
Good luck with your search.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Anne Cris said:


> it's right, this city is one of the most beautiful cities i used to travel.


Welcome to the forum Anne, hope to see more contributions in the future, as said in my previous post I have never visited Tagum but is in my bucket list and once we move,,,,, finally we will get to the southern Island and explore.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I can say Tagum City is fairly nice for a small town. They do have a lot of malls there. the new Gaisano mall is real nice. They now have completed the movie theater on top level. I lived in Tagum for 9 months about 4 years ago. I enjoyed being there. I am returning there to live again. the only real problem they have is the sewer system. It is an open drainage ditch that doesn't drain so well. A lot of smell comes from it. I like not having so much traffic also. there is no cabs or buses that run through the city. Either ride a tricycle, walk or own your own car. I am actually going to buy my own tricycle. 

Art


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

hogrider said:


> The models we looked at were on a subdivision called "Celerina" in Davao. They were single storey 80 sqm so yes about 900 soft, and the price depending on the model, was Php4.5m for the 4br unit. I built my own house, 2 story 155 sqm on a golf course for Php4.6m plus Php1m for a 220 sqm lot. The difference in build quality is vast.


We pretty much had to do that this year with my MIL's house. It got damaged during Typhoon Bopha back in 2012 and we finally had the money together to get it fixed, what was supposed to be a $10k job ended up being almost $20k but it is up to American standards and I made sure of that. All because they are talking about expanding the road from New Bataan to Maragusan.


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I can say Tagum City is fairly nice for a small town. They do have a lot of malls there. the new Gaisano mall is real nice. They now have completed the movie theater on top level. I lived in Tagum for 9 months about 4 years ago. I enjoyed being there. I am returning there to live again. the only real problem they have is the sewer system. It is an open drainage ditch that doesn't drain so well. A lot of smell comes from it. I like not having so much traffic also. there is no cabs or buses that run through the city. Either ride a tricycle, walk or own your own car. I am actually going to buy my own tricycle.
> 
> Art



I was in the movie theater last year watching a movie then a brown out happened, so we then had to wait for the generators to kick on to finish the movie. We have several family that lives in Tagum and so we are planning on moving there in the next couple of years.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey cyberfix

Losing electric is a norm there in Tagum. Another problem is losing water pressure everyday. It will normally start about 8:30 am and may last into after noon time. By 10 am there will be no water coming out. I learned to take early shower or late in evening. That is what gets me. They don't have the capacity to supply water to the city now but yet they keep building more subdivisions there. That just adds to the water problem.

art


----------



## JasmineCruz (Sep 13, 2017)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey cyberfx1024
> 
> I lived there about 5 years ago in Tagum city.I really like the city there. It is small enough to walk all around most parts and modern enough to have about everything. It was safe when I was there. I was just wondering if anything going on there now? I want to move back to the city there. I know they have completed the Tagum Gaisano mall with a movie theater there now. Don't have to go to Davao to see a movie.
> 
> ...


I love this area's atmosphere ray2:ray2:


----------



## cyberfx1024 (May 21, 2015)

JasmineCruz said:


> I love this area's atmosphere ray2:ray2:


That's what really got me as well whenever we go to Tagum or go through it the atmosphere is more to my liking. Since we have alot of family up in Agusan Del Sur and Compostela Valley we drive through Tagum alot and up into the mountains as I like to say. We would love to live up there in ComVal but for my wife especially it's to far from a main hospital for her liking because "what if something happened", and she doesn't feel like driving up and down the mountain road everyday due to how crazy the trucks drive down it(she just had a friend killed on that road 2 weeks ago). So we will buy somewhere in and around Tagum, which is perfectly fine with me.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey cyberfx

I do agree how crazy they drive through the mountains. I won't ride on a public bus through them either. 

this time when I get to Tagum the first thing I will buy is a generator. That will take care of the electric outages but I have no solution on the water problem. Do you know another work around to the water pressure? LIke I said earlier the weak pressure will start around 8 am and gradually get worse until there is no water coming out of faucet. Every business starts using the water around that time is the reason for low pressure. 

I have been told that some areas of Tagum don't have that problem as bad. I was told there are different sectors that are supplied water from another source. I don't really understand what they meant by that. Do you?

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey cyberfx
> 
> I do agree how crazy they drive through the mountains. I won't ride on a public bus through them either.
> 
> ...


Storage is probably your best bet. Put a Besta tank up high with enough capasity to last a couple of days. You could also add a booster pump to help fill it but the neighbours might not like it.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Gary D

the problem with a storage tank is I don't own the property. It will be rental. I doubt if I can do that in a neighborhood. The way I understand it is every Barangay can have their own source of water even though we are in the city area. With a small city like Tagum that has 23 Barangays then how many water companies are there?

Art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Storage is probably your best bet. Put a Besta tank up high with enough capasity to last a couple of days. You could also add a booster pump to help fill it but the neighbours might not like it.


You can do what Gary states if you have the dollars to buy and run a booster pump, this system negates a storage tank,,,,,,,,,,, until the power goes out, then you will appreciate the meagre investment of a small S/S storage tank as long as you can install to give constant pressure/supply.
The booster pump will will draw from the barangay supply and keep you happy but add to the low supply for your neighbours,,,,,,,,,,, don't tell them of your system. What the eye don't see the heart won't grieve.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

well guys, that is good advice but I want to keep my health in good shape since I might get attacked by a neighbor. hahahaha. I guess there is no easy solution to get around the water problem there. I have to be like the rest and get use to it.

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> well guys, that is good advice but I want to keep my health in good shape since I might get attacked by a neighbor. hahahaha. I guess there is no easy solution to get around the water problem there. I have to be like the rest and get use to it.
> 
> Art


Yes do what the neighbours do, get a drum and fill it whilst the water is on. More filipino logic. Run water all day or part day and fill drums, uses the same amount of water.:confused2:


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

When I lived in Davao, I used to make sure that I store enough water plus those extra blue drinking water containers, as backup.

Some ppl try Wells? But if you renting, like I did, that goes out of the window ?


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

storing water is fine but i was wondering how to take shower when i don't have water pressure for 6 hours. hAHA


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

art1946 said:


> storing water is fine but i was wondering how to take shower when i don't have water pressure for 6 hours. hAHA


Art, you stay dirty ?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> storing water is fine but i was wondering how to take shower when i don't have water pressure for 6 hours. hAHA


Use a bucket and dipper like 100 million filipinos use.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey gary D,

I like hot water when i take a shower. That is why I had instant heater installed when i was there before,. hahahahah


that is why i dont want to dip from a bucket like 100 million others do there


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey pronse

I like to stay extra clean. hahahahaha


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

What good would a heater do if there was no water??

Art, come to the US, then ?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I always put a drop of hot water in my bucket.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> Use a bucket and dipper like 100 million filipinos use.


And most of us who have had to live out in the field or Combat Zone for any amount of time while in the Military. Some of us are no stranger to a 'whores bath' as it is commonly referred to.

Fred


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

gary d

because 100 million dip from a bucket to take a bath doesn't mean i have to do the same thing or want to. 

art


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> gary d
> 
> because 100 million dip from a bucket to take a bath doesn't mean i have to do the same thing or want to.
> 
> art


Actually it's not a bad way. We have a good shower but I've been using the scoop thing for years. Can't say I didn't adopt some of the culture here


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I can never understand why people want to be here but not adapt to local conditions.

If you want all the conveniences of home then stay home and put up with the bad there.

If you want the advantages of an expat life style then put up with some minor inconveniences here. 

Personally I don’t care if I have a bucket shower or use the water pressure shower. In the end I am just as clean.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey asian spirit

i guess it is to everyone's liking on what to use for a bath.

art


----------

